# VIM - one of the best Coast Stations in Oz.



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I was fortunate to have the job of auditing the Australian Coast Radio network in the 90s. 

This gave me a really detailed insight as to how the stations were designed, maintained and run.

One of the best was VIM.

My mate Mick - a member here - at the controls in the second half of the video.

VIM - Youtube video


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Impressive array of equipment. And to think that at the other end we were doing all that with an Oceanspan and a CR300! 😄


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Troppo said:


> ......One of the best was VIM....


Not in my time ..
TR Orestes/GFPQ QTP Port Melbourne CL AR VA .
Knowing the next four or five days QTP VIM and State of Victoria licenceing laws meant pubs closing every evening at 6 pm !!
Give me QTP VIA VIS VIB VIT VIK VII VID VIO and VIP any day..


----------



## oldfartBill (2 mo ago)

Troppo said:


> I was fortunate to have the job of auditing the Australian Coast Radio network in the 90s.
> 
> This gave me a really detailed insight as to how the stations were designed, maintained and run.
> 
> ...


VIP was my favourite - used to visit during my leave - Jim O'toole was the manager and his stash of Tim Tams were in the second drawer on right hand side of his desk !! Tried many times to entice me to swallow the anchor but due to the poor salary and the likelihood of being transferred to an out station I declined


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

VIS had the best signal - their CW tx'ers ran 5 kW, and their R/T services used 10 kW marconi tx'ers - plus they had traditional big tx and rx sites.

However, VIM was a great little station.


----------

